# chain guard Columbia



## serg (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi! Please help me solve my problem. 


 How to repair it nicely?
Thanks, serg


----------



## partsguy (Feb 3, 2011)

Nothing else to do but find a spot welder or somebody who has one.


----------



## serg (Feb 3, 2011)

classicfan1 said:


> Nothing else to do but find a spot welder or somebody who has one.




Thanks, all ingenious is simple


----------



## serg (Feb 12, 2011)

The paint is a pity, she was burned on the temperature.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is my first restoration, had to learn on this bike


----------



## Gordon (Feb 12, 2011)

If it was mine, I would mask it off and paint it white. Much easier to match than the blue and it probably would never be noticed by most observers.


----------



## serg (Feb 13, 2011)

Gordon said:


> If it was mine, I would mask it off and paint it white. Much easier to match than the blue and it probably would never be noticed by most observers.




Thank you, Gordon, is a good idea


----------



## partsguy (Feb 13, 2011)

Got any pics of your bike? I do love old Columbias and I'm glad to see the chaingaurd was saved.


----------



## serg (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's a photo. http://profile.imageshack.us/user/serg_73 I cleaned it and straightened the dents.

Left to do the hardest for me, straighten fork. I invented a tool to do it, I'll show here.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 13, 2011)

Your link is a jumble of letters:

‹ì]y“Û6–ÿ{]5ßál,¹ÒºûîV»:¶“xÖN:ÓNÅ–(xxxÞœóô—'oþùê› ›½zûý‹çOh*Nçïƒ'ÎÓ7OÙ?~zóòëµ»ì*ð,#ètžý¬=ÐæA°<ít®¯¯Û×ƒ¶ëÍ:o^w>R/=j&?¶|Þ¦= &ÚÅƒs>ÈÇ…íøÃŒz'''¢F/Úº3j¦£±èõaêüXm^<_è3ój®ïþ¹w´ÆZÌ7½ÙèhÐðÙ+ÏZ¶É^áóŽhðà|a:f,[æ‡•µjO\'0 ˆA$6] Õ…D*—FÀÉ ×û‚€†Z|b¶´D£ï0§ X¦ü;33g¨0¯á–;9²ì¥Äàjƒx1Îƒ ^°ÑÚö¹


----------



## serg (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry, I have the link works


----------



## partsguy (Feb 14, 2011)

Sheesh! All you need is pedals! Thats an awesome ride!


----------



## serg (Feb 16, 2011)

classicfan1 said:


> Sheesh! All you need is pedals! Thats an awesome ride!




 pedals, too, have


----------



## serg (Mar 14, 2011)

Now painted


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 14, 2011)

NICE! Good paint match!
I don't recall seeing this thread before, you've got a great looking bike there.


----------



## serg (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you! I tried)) 

Fork this bike curve, it is a problem for me. Try to leave the original paint, if possible...Looking for another now


----------



## JLarkin (Mar 15, 2011)

I do see the fork is pushed back. I can only suggest putting the fork in a large vise so the stacked plates are clamped firmly.  Then using a large piece of long pipe, bend the fork legs back to the correct position.  

Here is a photo of what I suggested.  Pad with rags where metal-to-metal contact would occur.


----------



## serg (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks, JLarkin! You have a great, good vise! I throw the fork will not, I'll try to straighten it.

 Here's another option. 

[video=youtube;4q7LmVSgIPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q7LmVSgIPk&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## serg (Mar 16, 2011)

The Jet-Liner Headlight has been done



 

 

 



Without chromium, unfortunately


----------

